# HERTZ RENTAL EXPRESS DRIVE KEEPS YOUR DEPOSIT



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

This company not only left me stranded on the road! they destoyed my life!! they are monsters!!! I'm posting on every forum today!! how hertz express drive is a scam!!! they won't even give me my deposit back!!!


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> This company not only left me stranded on the road! they destoyed my life!! they are monsters!!! I'm posting on every forum today!! how hertz express drive is a scam!!! they won't even give me my deposit back!!!


If they didn't return your deposit you either had damage to the vehicle or you owed money to them. Otherwise it's always returned in to your Lyft earnings!


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

It's not a scam.. they will return your deposit if there was no damage and if you returned the vehicle with the correct fuel amount, and had no outstanding balance on your rental.

What exactly happened? What did they say when you asked for your refunded deposit? Did they give you a reason for withholding it?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

How are you keeping the IRS in business this year if such small sum losses are this catastrophic for you???

because, correct me if I'm wrong, but you seem DESPERATE (vs. the usual "ticked off" reaction to getting stiffed for a couple hundred bucks)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> This company not only left me stranded on the road! they destoyed my life!! they are monsters!!! I'm posting on every forum today!! how hertz express drive is a scam!!! they won't even give me my deposit back!!!


You're not telling us the whole story.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Everything he has posted indicates his car broke down over the weekend and that it had to be towed.

_I have not heard of anyone having to get their rental towed and it would be useful information to know what this process is like and if they asked or required the rental to end._

Do they require a full tank if the car isnt driveable? That wouldnt seem fair to charge more than pump prices if you cant drive it to the pump.

Anyway, because the Express Drive office isn't open until Monday morning it seems like he turned in his keys and ended his rental outside of business hours. And possibly at a different (24hr) Hertz location.

Maybe he didn't want to be charged for a day or two while the car wasnt driveable. Or maybe he was given bad information by Hertz or the tow driver about how to swap cars, unaware his car was through Lyft.



Spoiler: This would have given me time



I dont know if Hertz requires you to turn over the keys and remove all personal items before they agree to tow it but if they do, I would have refused until the Express Drive office was open.

This would have given me time to get the tank filled up by whatever means necessary before I had it towed.

I personally would have tried to just havd it pushed/towed to a legal parking space, preferably outside of my Express Drive office. But I would not hand over keys or vacate the rental without a replacement car.

In that momemt when he was stranded who knows what happened. Maybe the tow truck driver told him its normal to turn over keys and remove personal items because they just swap cars when it needs to be towed, 24hrs a day, no questions asked. And we know this isnt the case with Express Drive.

Bottom line is that the desperation he shows now should have informed his actions while dealing with his broken down car. He should have had a real fear that he would not be able to rent again when deciding to be towed and done everything he could have to make sure he could get another car. I wonder if he went with the tow truck driver to wherever the car got towed.



Spoiler: I was worried once about not being able to keep rentjng..



I was in a head on collission on a Saturday night a few months ago but car was driveable with enough damage to need replaced before Lyft reinstated my account. I brought the car back on tues or wed and Hertz swapped it with another no questions asked and I was immediately able to go online.

If I had turned it in over the weekend or had it towed and turned it in I knew I would be ending my rental contract. No way would I have done that. I would have just kept the keys and went back on Momday, knowing I would be paying for those two days on a nondriveable car.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

I'm not sure how it works with Lyft but Hertz included emergency road service for uber rentals. I have heard many stories about stranded vehicles getting towed to the local Hertz service yard. In NorCal Hertz contracts with AAA. They're also pretty good on supplying a replacement car during normal business hours.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> This company not only left me stranded on the road! they destoyed my life!! they are monsters!!! I'm posting on every forum today!! how hertz express drive is a scam!!! they won't even give me my deposit back!!!


They do give it back to you if you don't owe for damages or have a balance due.It just takes 2-3 weeks after you stop the program to get it back.I've gotten mine back several times.Also, I've never opted for a ride but they do provide it, because I've been asked when I have brake or engine issues & they want to send a tow.I usually take it in myself, immediately they open though.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're not telling us the whole story.


I'm guessing he snaps and there's a blurb 'disgruntled Lyft driver goes on rampage film at 11!'

Oh wait ammo costs money. Never mind


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

still not taking any personal responsibility for your life situation. Please don't ever have kids.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Adieu said:


> How are you keeping the IRS in business this year if such small sum losses are this catastrophic for you???
> 
> because, correct me if I'm wrong, but you seem DESPERATE (vs. the usual "ticked off" reaction to getting stiffed for a couple hundred bucks)


That's because it seems the OP apparently is. Especially since they had to leave the LA crab bucket for the SF anthill farm.....



New2This said:


> I'm guessing he snaps and there's a blurb 'disgruntled Lyft driver goes on rampage film at 11!'
> 
> Oh wait ammo costs money. Never mind


Renting a $9.99 per day truck from home depo & running it over the next news anchor he sees reporting in the field would be far more economical.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

It's not a scam it's just another program to take advantage of people and turn them into slaves.
Seriously I don't get how people fall for the rental programs and think its a smart financial decision, except for a short term thing (1 to 4 weeks)


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

I seriously don't get the whole "victimization"angle you're suggesting here. No one held a gun to the OP's head and forced them to drive for Lyft. When they could be just as inept doing rideshare for Uber. No one is forcibly stopping the OP from working in another industry besides rideshare. The OP continues opting to do so until predictable circumstances of the job ie O&M costs intervened.

It is increasingly apparent OP has zero contingency backup plan for making income should their rideshare income be disrupted.

How exactly is that victimizing anyone like the OP who voluntarily opted to do rideshare and said program in the first place?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> This company not only left me stranded on the road! they destoyed my life!! they are monsters!!! I'm posting on every forum today!! how hertz express drive is a scam!!! they won't even give me my deposit back!!!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_attraction_(New_Thought)


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Sounds like Hertz is getting a ton a body damage, if not totaled cars, from this arrangement.

It could be hurting them with insurance considerations. Time to pull the plug?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Luber4.9 said:


> Sounds like Hertz is getting a ton a body damage, if not totaled cars, from this arrangement.
> 
> It could be hurting them with insurance considerations. Time to pull the plug?


Enterprise got out of renting to Uber drivers, at least around here. Same problem with Xchange Lease. Nobody realized that drivers were going to put a shitload of miles on the cars?


----------

